# well i got him...



## Barry County Coyote Killa (Mar 22, 2005)

I called in a double on the first set and got the male.
Second set i called in a single female and got her.
third set another female.
forth fifth and six equal nothing.
luck 7 got a double.

What a day.

Now is there anyone here that lives close to barry county that would be interested in letting someone hunt yotes or is maybe looking for a hunting partner gimme a shout.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow, now that is a sucessful day! Nice job! Any pics? What kind of area did you cover during all of these sets?


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

Tell us all about it BCCK!!

What gun,call,setup,etc....

Awesome feeling aint it.


----------



## Barry County Coyote Killa (Mar 22, 2005)

well this is a kinda cool story.

I started on my grandparents place at 6 am with my hunting buddy. we both had .17 hmr's and using hand calls. we were without old ladies and on the move. forgive me a sinical laugh

Set 1: Both howl to sound like a pair. Female invitation holws here come the pair the female hung up but papa didnt my partner made a 135 yd head shot.
"Eaton County"

Set 2: My partner took over calling for this set. Some soft inferior howls then to a jackrabbit distress for 2 sequences and there she was 50 yds and closing in the standing timber. that was the end of that. We were set up in the middle of the wood just because we cut so many tracks. So dont feel you have to sit in a feild all the time . "Barry County"

Set 3: Took 3 minutes. No holws just a bird in distress due simply to the fact that it was some thick stuff and we just wanted to grab attention not have them be 5 yrds away. Hopped a log and it was done. "Allegan County"

Set 4 5 and 6 nothing but 4-Allegan 5-Newaygo 6-Osceola

Set 7: Seems we were due to meet our fine ladies in Lansing at 8 oclock our last stand was a a buddy of mine from college in St. Louis MI. Its near mount pleasant. Anyway we headed for this sugar beat feild with a lot of draniage ditches and some wood lots and sure enough using nothing but a male challenge holw and a ki-yi here come the pair and at 120 and 135 yrds we got the double.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Well done!! 
I love reading the storys!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Congratulations!!!

Sure hope you took some pictures that you might be able to post.

Also, it would be nice if you could give us some details on the make and model of rifles and scopes you are using. What do you believe to be the effective range for the .17 hmr's ?

Thanks,


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

All that with 17hmr's!?   
Sounds kinda to good to be true. :16suspect 
So it probably is. :yikes: 
Of course some pictures could make me a believer.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Yeller, perhaps some support for your nonbelief is warranted. Either that or perhaps a little restraint......


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

BCCK, 
Under the late seasond tactics I posted a picture of a Barry County double.

That being said, all I can saw is WOW. I would love to see a picture of that day. What even makes it better was the caliber choice. Just curious, why carry two coyote marginal guns during daylight? I have never heard of anyone coming close to a Michigan day like that. My personal best is only two and two times. Have seen more that two in one day but never able to collect. 

A co-worked went to a National Turkey Federation Banquet recently. Don't know where it was. A guy there was claiming a total of 43 Michigan coyotes called and killed this season. 

Were you at that banquet?

Skinner 2


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

nice shooting killa, hows that .17 on the pelt. My buddy's been shooting them with his and says they blow a pretty good size hole in them. Don't know what grain he is using.


----------



## Rackdaddy153 (Feb 3, 2005)

Kinda like an erotic story................ too good to be true????????


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

Snakebit,
Your buddy has to be using a .17 rem. A totally different cartridge. A .17 hmr is not going to blow a big hole in a rabbit, let alone a coyote.


----------



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

i would to like to see some pics not that i don't think it can happen.i just know it cant happen to me.!!!!!!
rick


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

HA!! Thats funny splicer, i was thinking the exact same thing!!!


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Skinner 2 said:


> BCCK,
> A co-worked went to a National Turkey Federation Banquet recently. Don't know where it was. A guy there was claiming a total of 43 Michigan coyotes called and killed this season.
> Skinner 2



The NTF Banquet was at American Legion Post #42 Charlotte.I didn't go to the banquet,but helped set up the hall and marque,for them.There was a guy there that had a Coyote pelt,and was claiming to have shot 43.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

So that is where it took place. I had no idea where it was held. I would like to know more about the year count. When did he start and how much time put in. That number can be reached if a guy hunted all year long and was out weekly.

Wonder where BCCK is?

Skinner 2


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Or was it the banquet at the barry county expo center??? because i was there and didnt here anyone talking about that.....


----------



## Barry County Coyote Killa (Mar 22, 2005)

i have pictures but 3 problems 
1. camera's not empty yet (not big)
2. its not digital and i dont have a scanner (big problem but i am at college so not so big cuz im sure i can find one)
3. and biggest i dont know how to post pics on this site. (a little help)

My .17 is a H&R sportster with a 3-9*40 simmon and a spring loaded 2 foot bi-pod. I could casterate a gnat at 100 as long as its calm.

And to all you non-believer take a look at this and see some bigger and better stories than that. And keep in mind guys this was an all day expedition that covered 6 county. I mean dark till after dark. 
http://danthompsongamecalls.com/

Alright i gotta go take a microeconomics test. If you want proof of that ill post my grade. j/k


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

OK, so what does Western results have to do with Michigan results. Cannot compair the two. How many coyote hunting videos are made in the east showing lots of kills? NONE. Why low response rates.

E-mail me the pictures and I will post them for you.

Skinner 2


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

You you bring you pics to the developer get them put on CD. Most places do this now. We can give you a hand on posting them once you get them on your comp. 
Good luck ,
BVW_


----------

